# Dänemark Reise der Autoren



## Acipenser (22. Mai 2007)

Große Überraschung und große Freude, als wir im Januar die Nachricht erhielten, dass LydumArtCenter als Hauptpreis für die Autoren sein bestes Haus für eine Woche zur Verfügung stellt und wir - Brösel, Theactor, Acipenser, Petrikasus, Achim68, Garfield0815 – die Reise gewonnen hatten. Auf einen gemeinsamen Termin konnten wir uns schnell einigen - 12.-19.05.2007.  Achim musste leider kurz vorher aus – erfreulichen – beruflichen Gründen wieder absagen. Aber die Woche geht ihm nicht verloren, er kann noch etwas länger die Vorfreude genießen.

  Ich will hier nicht jeden Tag einzeln wiedergeben, das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Nur soviel: wir hatten eine tolle Zeit mit teilweise etwas verrückten Erlebnissen und Fischen, die nicht die für sie gedachten Köder nahmen, wie z.B.:

  - die kleine Scholle auf Heringsfetzen an der Pose: die war nur mit Wohlwollen als gleichgroß wie die Hornie-Pose zu bezeichnen
  - die Regenbogenforelle in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse: die auf den von der Scholle vorgekauten Heringsfetzen biss und nur minimal größer war als die Vorkosterin
  - die Barsche und das Rotauge auf Heringspaternoster (im Ringköbing Fjord):  waren die aufblitzenden Fischleiber Heringe? Der Test mit dem Heringspaternoster brachte uns jede Menge Barsche und ein Rotauge. Auf dem Heimweg machten wir später manches Mal an dem Steg Station, mit einer Rute für alle und 3er Paternoster, jeder nur ein Wurf, dann musste er sich wieder hinten anstellen. Das war die Gaudi schlechthin.
  - den Schnabelaal auf Heringspaternoster: wenn die Schleuse aufgeht, stömts kräftig. Und mir den Hornie ins Paternoster. Das war bei dieser Strömung ein guter Drill. Kommentar Tourie: der sieht aus wie ein Aal, hat aber einen Schnabel
  - nicht zu vergessen den Doppelbeißerhecht: den Karsten für mich vorgedrillt hat, den ich leider nicht für ihn landen konnte und der dann abriss. Kaum eine halbe Stunde später biss er dann bei mir an. Jörg: „nimm den kleinen Effzett und wirf parallel zur Schilfkante“. Es war das Erfolgsrezept, Jörg konnte davon geniale Bilder schießen und Karsten bekam seinen Turbo-Twister zurück.

  Alleine die wunderschön gezeichneten Bachforellen und kämpferischen Äschen in den Auen sind eine Reise wert. Das Angeln in den dänischen Auen ist für mich Entspannung pur. Wenn wir die jetzt auch noch mit der Fliege hätten beangeln können...

  Der Wind sorgte für optimierungsfähige Verhältnisse, aber es gab eigentlich (fast) immer eine Stelle, an die wir ausweichen konnten und so hatten wir sehr abwechslungsreiches Angeln. In dieser Woche fingen wir neun verschiedene Fischarten, ein gutes Ergebnis für die kurze Zeit an einem fremden Gewässer. Aber wir hatten mit Otto auch einen hervorragenden Guide. Denn Otto ist nicht nur ein begnadeter Künstler, sondern auch begeisterter Angler, der die Fische und die Gewässer kennt wie seine Westentasche.

  Leider fiel auch die Tour zum gelben Riff auf die Arctic Janus dem Wind zum Opfer. Schade, denn das wäre noch das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen. Und so eine kostenfreie Einladung kann man nicht abschlagen. Aber wir haben uns mit Hering, Hornies, leckerem Essen, ein paar Bierchen und viel Spaß getröstet.

  Es war eine super Truppe, stressfrei und humorvoll, so dass die Woche eine echte Wohltat war. An dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches Danke schön an Otto von Lydum Art Center, der nicht nur den Preis stiftete, sondern auch wertvolle Standort- und Ködertipps gab.


----------



## Broesel (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Moinsen,

ich kann mich da Peter nur anschließen. Eine super geniale Woche, mit viel Spaß und einem schier unermüdlichen Otto, der uns stets bei guter Laune hielt und versuchte uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Wie schon geschrieben, der Wettergott meinte es leider nicht sooo gut mit uns. :c

Egal, wir machten das Beste draus und hatten trotzdem extrem viel Spaß.
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus Hvide Sande. Uns persönlich gefiel das Angeln in natürlicher Umgebung (Fjord) wesentlich besser, aber trotzdem gabs auch hier viel Spaß und manch kuriosen Fang...






Fortsetzung zur Lydum, Fjordangeln und Anderem folgt...


----------



## Acipenser (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Und für unser Revival Treffen habe ich schon schöne Pläne:
- Horniestippen mit Karstens 13 Meter Stippe
- Makrelen an der Mole auf Fliegenrute (habe gestern ein wenig mit Otto geskyped: das geht wirklich)
- Pöddern auf ... (mal schauen, was wir so krankes aus dem Wasser ziehen)

Und danach ein lecker Essen, einen Hopfensaft, Vino und etwas gebranntes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Ich denke doch mal, dass da ein Bericht fürs Magazin folgen wird??

Abgesehen davon:
Klasse, dass Ihr Spass hattet!!!


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



			
				AcipenserKultKoch schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Pläne:


...WOLFSBARSCHE?! #6

Es war wirklich eine geniale Woche!! 
Zum einen überhaupt, "aus dem Nichts" zu einem solchen Urlaub zu kommen, zum anderen auf eine so stimmige und völlig komplikationslose, wie lustige Truppe zu treffen. Das Ganze in künstlerisch, wie anglerisch-einweisend&erzählender Umgebung von Otto war das i-Tüpfelchen! #6

Die anglerisch so vielfältige Umgebung ist weltklasse; wobei sich alle schnell einig waren, dass der Fjord und die zu befischenden Auen jeden Hering und Hornhecht im Hafen von Hvide Sande "alt aussehen lassen" - es ist einfach eine wunderbar spannende Angelei in wunderschöner Umgebung! 

Es sind ein Unmenge an Bildern zusammengekommen; deswegen freue ich mich schon auf weitere Brösel-Collagen, die zusammengefasst ein paar Eindrücke wiedergeben (abgesehen davon, dass sich Brösel fotographisch mal wieder selbst übertroffen hat).
Kulinarisch war die Reise ebenso einmalig: was Peter da so auf den Tisch gezaubert hat war ebenfalls weltklasse! *jamjam*.

Es darf sich noch auf einige Bilder gefreut werden; ich möchte Wissenden indes zurufen: BRÖSEL BRÜTET IMMER NOCH! 
Unglaubliches Bildmaterial ist mir zugespielt worden - er brütet nunmehr im vierten Jahr -- man darf gespannt sein, was denn da schlüpfen wird... 





Angeln, Landschaft geniessen, Essen geniessen, viel Lachen und hier und da ein Fisch: was will man mehr! #h

thepoppertor*
*dazu kommt bestimmt auch noch was


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo zusammen. 
das ging ja schneller als die post es schafft- habt ja wirklich reichlich gearbeitet. Toller text peter - tolle bilder von broesel. Es war super, warte gespannt auf die anderen seiten- ist auch das foto dabei wo ich im grillstuhl sitze?
peter, 
pöddern. das durfte ich mal als kind erleben in cuxhaven im wattenmeer in der mündung der elbe  - da wurden reichlich aale gefangen, es waren so viele, dass ich auch welche tragen musste. Du schreibst krankes - wir versuchen es auf aal in hvide sande - die haben fast alle schwimmblasenwürmer und sind etwas träge und fallen nicht so schnell vom wollfaden.
Makrele mit der fliege ist der hammer - da geht die post wirklich ab - denn dieser kleine thun ist ein kraftpaket.


----------



## Broesel (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@Peter,
du hast ja richtig gute Ideen für das Revival-Treffen. 

@Sönke,
jo..ich brüte und brüte...aber es kommt nix. Ich vermisse z.B. das tägliche Frühstück, was aus 200 Eiern und 5 kg Speck bestand, mal von den abendlichen kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten abgesehen...

Hier nun ein paar Eindrücke zum Angeln an der Lydum, einem Bach der behäbig durch die Landschaft fließt und einen schönen Fischbestand hat. Die Bachforellen haben eine besonders intensive Farbe...aber genug..ich komme schon wieder ins Schwärmen...:l


----------



## de Mischi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Moin! 


Sönke hat mir gestern ja schon berichtet, dass ihr den einen oder anderen "kuriosen" Fang und vor allem eine Menge Spaß hattet. #6

Also:  Männer, bitte mehr davon! :m


----------



## Karstein (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Na da hat es ja die - ehrlich gemeint - Richtigen getroffen! #6

Ist schon paradisisch bei Heinz-Otto, wa? :m

Danke für die Zeilen von einer gut bekannten Stelle!

Gruß

Karsten

PS @ H-O: haben sie Deine Bäume auf dem Grundstück heil gelassen?


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Es war echt ein einmalig geniales Erlebnis da oben in Dänemark.
Das Revivaltreffen wird kommen, garantiert.
Brösel und ich haben jedenfalls festgestellt, daß man bei Otto neben angeln in Traumhafter Umgebung auch super durch die Dünen spazieren und fotografieren kann.
Auf der einen Seite der Fjord, 

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/2552/img4141sx4.th.jpg

auf der anderen die Nordsee 

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/5846/img4140za1.th.jpg

und ob man immer auf einer Düne steht ............
sicher ist man da nie, es könnte auch ein Bunker sein.

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4125/img4210go0.th.jpg

@Otto
Du auf dem Feuerstuhl der besonderen Art...........
natürlich gibts da ein Foto von, leider stehst du da gerade auf

http://img184.*ih.us/img184/9873/img4246td5.th.jpg

ein wenig später sah der Stuhl dann so aus

http://img184.*ih.us/img184/891/img4250is9.th.jpg


----------



## Acipenser (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

btw: Otto hat heute Geburtstag, habe ein wenig mit ihm geklönt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, wir hätten ihm mal ein kleines Festmahl kochen sollen, hätte er verdient. Müssen wir nachholen.

Und ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob wir nicht an dem Steg einen Automaten aufstellen sollten zum Barschepaternosterln. Das ist doch die Geschäftsidee.

@Thomas: Bericht fürs Magazin kommt, klare Sache. Wann ist Abgabeschluss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



> Wann ist Abgabeschluss?


Wie immer:
Sobald ihr fertig seid!!



> Otto hat heute Geburtstag,


Dann natürlich ein herzliches 
B E S C H E I D !!
von mir )


----------



## Zico (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Huhu

Einfach Tolle Foto´s , klasse " Zusammenstellung " :m
alles in Allem absolut Lesenswert #6

P.S. Ich liebe solche Berichte  das macht die Nachtschicht
leichter 


Gruß nach´m Norden


----------



## Broesel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Judödeldu...,

und noch ein paar Impressionen, diesmal aus Nymindegab, einem Örtchen am Südzipfel des Ringköbing-Fjordes. Es machte hier einfach Spaß zu fischen...

Siehe Peters Einleitungsbericht... zum Thema Barsche und Heringspaternoster...


----------



## petrikasus (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hi,

ich bin wieder in der normalen Bürohektik eingetaucht, meine Zeit ist ja sehr knapp bemessen, da nächsten Samstag ja schon wieder in den Angelurlaub muss.:vik:

Etwas ausführlicher möchte ich von dem Doppelbeißer-Hecht berichten:

Sonntag gegen 17:00 Uhr fischte ich mit einem Propeller-Twister von einer Landzunge fächerförmig die Wasserfläche ab. Plötzlich eine träge Bugwelle die meinem Kunstköder folgte. Auf ca. 5 Metern Entfernung erkannte ich den Hecht. Ein dunkler breiter Rücken. Ich ließ den Köder tanzen, er folgte immer noch. Noch 3 Meter vor mir stoppte ich und der Köder sackte durch. Synchron dazu stoppte der Hecht. Ich ruckte leicht an, noch einmal, nahm den Köder wieder vom Boden auf, der Hecht blieb stehen, drehte und stellte sich links in 4-5 Metern Entfernung vor das Schilf.
Ich überwarf ihn, zog den Köder einen halben Meter vor seiner Nase durchs Wasser - nichts. Das wiederholte sich noch zwei male, dann gab es einen lauten Platsch und der Hecht verzog sich endgültig ins Schilf.

Nach ein paar Würfen wechselte ich auf die linke Seite der Landzunge um ihn von dort aus dem Schilf zu locken. Vier - fünf Würfe die Schilfkante entlang passierte nichts. Der nächste Wurf ging dann doch zu weit: ins Schilf. Mist. Ich zog an - hängt. Dann Bewegung am anderen Ende. Ein schneller Anhieb und der Hecht saß.
Der Tanz begann. Ich drillte sehr vorsichtig, da die Hauptschnur recht dünn war. Ich war eigentlich auf Barsche eingestellt. Nach einigen Fluchten und wildem Spektakel im Schilf war er bereit zur Landung. Beim Zugreifen machte er noch eine Wilde Flucht und die Schnur riss. Mist! Weg war er! Verärgert donnerte ich die Rute ins Schilf, brauchte erst mal zwei Zigaretten um mich zu beruhigen.

30-40 Minuten später hakte Peter an genau der gleichen Stelle einen Hecht auf einen Blinker. Der Drill viel kürzer aus, der Bursche wurde sicher gelandet. An Land die ganz dicke Überraschung: Im Maul des Hechtes hakte noch mein abgerissener Köder. Allerdings mittlerweile ohne Vorfach, er muss sich den Karabinerwirbel irgendwie aufgekaut haben.

Hier im Drill zu erkennen dass es sich nicht um eine gestellte Aufnahme handelt. Die blauen Pfeile zeigen den Blinker, die roten meinen abgerissenen Köder:
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/458/img1451oc6.jpg

http://img482.*ih.us/img482/1248/img1443jl1.jpg

Noch deutlicher zu sehen als der Hecht an Land war:

http://img482.*ih.us/img482/5085/img1455ve7.jpg

Peter war dann doch so lieb, mich mal mit auf das Bild zu lassen :m

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/1/img1462ma1.jpg

Irgendwie sieht der Hecht viel größer aus, wenn Peter mit seiner schmalen Statur alleine mit dem Hecht posiert #t.

Es ist schon ein Hammer, dass ein Hecht zwei mal innerhalb einer halben Stunde sich an einem Kunstköder vergreift. Ich vermute einmal, dass der Esox einfach nur genervt war und deshalb noch einmal zugebissen hat.


----------



## Broesel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Jo, das war schon der Hammer..ich schieb dann noch mal nen größeren Ausschnitt hinterher...plus der passenden Collage..sowas aber auch...#d


----------



## Entomologie (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Und für unser Revival Treffen habe ich schon schöne Pläne:
> - Horniestippen mit Karstens 13 Meter Stippe
> - Makrelen an der Mole auf Fliegenrute (habe gestern ein wenig mit Otto geskyped: das geht wirklich)
> - Pöddern auf ... (mal schauen, was wir so krankes aus dem Wasser ziehen)
> ...


 
Hallo Acipencer, du willst mit der Fliegenrute auf Makrelen an der Mole. Das interessiert mich, da ich selbst begeisterter Fliegenfischer bin, allerdings bislang nur an Flüssen und Seen. Welche Rutenklasse wirst du verwenden und welche Fliegen. Hast du dein Glück schon einmal mit der Fliegenrute auf Makrele versucht?


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo zusammen.

@ broesel - super fotos kann ich nur sagen! Habe mir sie alle mal in ruhe angesehen.

@ Karsten
Die jungs haben alles verbrannt was sie greifen konnten, selbst stühle, da wir bis in den frühen morgenstunden eine flamme brauchten, da die freude gross war. Es stehen noch einige bäume, die auf dich warten.*lach
Lief alles locker ab - du kennst es. 
Ich werde dich kurz mal anrufen bzw. eine pn senden. 

@Thomas
Danke für deinen zeilen  - man wird älter - und die truppe meinte geräuchertes fleisch würde sich länger halten, da habe ich mich aufs feuer gesetzt - nun warte ich ab, ob es stimmt, Mit Peter hatte die truppe ja ein vorzüglichen koch, sie waren jedoch wild auf fischfleisch - fast süchtig -  sonst hätte ich dran glauben müssen.
War super Thomas 

@Garfield
Stephan, da hast du mich doch noch im stuhl erwischt, toll. Es ging aber auch nicht eine minute länger - dann hätte es weh getan, etwa zwei minuten bei meinem alter.*lach
Freue mich, das alles so gut geklappt hat mit dem rückweg und nochmals ein dank, für die pc bereinigung - ich kenne mich nicht aus damit, diese wilden pferde finden immer ein loch wo sie reinschlüpfen und sich dann festklammern, wobei ich doch eine grosse absicherung habe.

@petricasus - ich habe ja deinen drill mit "exos grossmaul" auf dem foto festgehalten - hast du dieses? Ich kann alle fotos brennen und dir zusenden bzw. der truppe. 

Jetzt ist das wetter was wir suchten - sonne und kein wind, dann hätte broesel auch noch kapitale brocken aus der nordsee zeigen können. Wenn wir gefahren wären, hätte bröesel aus einer liegestellung, das "gelbe riff" aufnehmen können, vom vortage. bzw. exelente krateraufnahmen im WC nach dem ausbruch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



> exelente krateraufnahmen im WC nach dem ausbruch


?????????
Gibts dafür eine Erklärung, die man unzensiert veröffentlichen kann???
))


----------



## Acipenser (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Entomologie schrieb:


> Hallo Acipencer, du willst mit der Fliegenrute auf Makrelen an der Mole. Das interessiert mich, da ich selbst begeisterter Fliegenfischer bin, allerdings bislang nur an Flüssen und Seen. Welche Rutenklasse wirst du verwenden und welche Fliegen. Hast du dein Glück schon einmal mit der Fliegenrute auf Makrele versucht?


@Entomologie: Jetzt habe ich aber etwas geschrieben, oh, oh.

Ich bin ein begeisterter Träumer vom Fliegenfischen, habe 2 Ruten, einige Fliegen und die Rolle klemmt, da ich sie das letzte Mal noch weit vor der Zeugung meiner Tochter benutzt habe - und das Kindchen wird im Juli 22. Ich träume davon, Meeräschen und Hornies und Heringe mit der Fliege zu fangen und nachdem Otto mir in einem kurzen Skype Gespräch (3:38 Stunden) sagte, dass es Leutchen gibt, die so etwas mi der Makrele machen, habe ich jetzt einen Traum mehr. 

@Otto: kannst Du zu dem Thema vielleicht einen Hinweis geben?

@die Future Revival Truppe: macht nicht so ein Aufhebens
 um die Kocherei, das war nicht einmal besonders guter Standard. Ich verspreche, das nächste Mal die große Ausrüstung mitzunehmen. Dann machen wir alle miteinander ein echtes Festmahl, jeder übernimmt einen Teil (Jörg fotoknipst). Und dann haben wir wirklich gutes auf dem Teller. Mahlzeit.

@Karsten: ich habe das bis heute nicht verwunden, dass ich Deinen Hecht nicht landen konnte und später bei der Flucht im Weg war. Schön, dass ich Dir später Deinen Köter wiedergeben konnte. Btw: was sind Bächerförmige Würfe?

@Jörch: Judödeldu: ist das zweites Futur bei Morgengrauen?


----------



## petrikasus (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Acipenser schrieb:


> @Karsten: ich habe das bis heute nicht verwunden, dass ich Deinen Hecht nicht landen konnte und später bei der Flucht im Weg war. Schön, dass ich Dir später Deinen Köter wiedergeben konnte. Btw: was sind Bächerförmige Würfe?


 
@Peter: Sorry! Es hätte becherförmige heißen sollen. Ich habe geworfen als wenn ich einen gebechert hätte. :m
Die Hechtlandung ist völlig ok, thats life. Ich lande mal Deinen nächsten Waller|rolleyes. Im Weg standest du nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo,
@ Thomas
Ich wollte erst ein smiley einsetzen, jedoch dieser name passt nicht zum gesicht bei windtärke 7, da habe ich es umschrieben, nun muss man etwas überlegen und dann sagt man mit freundlichem gesicht - ich gehe mal eben zur toilette.*lach

@ Acipenser
Peter, ich kann nur erzählen, dass ich an der mole in HS meine makrelen mit fischfetzen gefangen habe, da ich dann immer einen schönen drill habe und 15 m zum land hin stand ein einheimischer, der mit der fliegenrute sie schlag auf schlag rausholte - ich wurde verrückt, da es bei mir immer etwas dauerte und die mit dem paternoster geangelt haben hatten noch weniger glück. Die See war ganz ruhig - nun habe ich mir meine gedanken darüber gemacht, es sind vermutungen, jedoch werden makrelen mit paternoster in den nordischen ländern gefangen. Im mittelmeer hast du keine chance - da haben wir sie unter dem Boot schwimmen sehen, sie lachen über diese paternoster und schwimmen weg - nicht ein biss erfolgte, mit fischfetzen gehts, jedoch nehmen sie sehr vorsichtig, sie schwimmen zwei drei mal um den fetzen - wir haben es beobachtet. Normal jagen sie auf geruch und stellen kurz vorher auf sichtweise um. Nun kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich mit mein fischfetzen diese tiere angelockt habe und mein nachbar mit fliege sie rausgeholt hat - weil er feiner sie platzieren kann - es ist natürlicher, als ein fischfetzen, der wie ein "waschlappen" an der pose hängt. Es ist eine vermutung. Ich habe mich mit ihm unterhalten und gefragt ob es immer so gut klappt, da sagte er nicht immer, aber ich hole immer welche raus. Es lohnt sich vielleicht eine kleine anfütterung. 
Peter, der hammer ist aber, das ich gerade festgestellt habe, dass emtomologie mein fliegenguru ist - du kennst ihn, es ist reinhold, der bei mir war und stephan das werfen mit der fliegenrute auf meiner wiese gemacht hat. Ich habe zu ihm gesagt er soll doch auch mal ins anglerboard kommen - da sind tolle menschen - er hat es gemacht - super reihold.


----------



## Acipenser (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Reinhold:
Erst mal noch ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board. Das war doch eine klasse Zeit in Lydum, schön, dass wir uns hier auch wieder treffen. Habe heute Nachmittag erst Bilder von Dir und Otto verarbeitet, Link schicke ich Dir per PN, sobald ich das mit Otto fertig bearbeitet habe.

@Karsten:
und wie ich im Weg war! Du hast das "pingg-zwoing-schnalz" nur von der Ferne gehört, mir hat es fast das Trommelfell zerrissen. Vielleicht sollte ich den Wallerhandschuh ja in Zukunft immer dabei haben, ist bestimmt auch beim stippen relevant.

Schönes Wochenente und entspannende Pfingsten alle miteinander


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Acipenser

Peter, da du ja kulinarische gerichte zauberst hier etwas neues.
Heute habe ich monsterkrabben gegessen, meine frau hatte sie mitgebracht, sie hatte besuch aus grönland, lehrer und schüler besuchten sie und da sie nicht alles essen, haben sie das essen einfliegen lassen, walfleisch u. -speck, fisch, moskusochsenfleisch und monsterkrabben. Ich bin nur über die monsterkrabben gefallen, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen welche grösse die hatten, fast so gross wie euer hecht. Mit der rosenschere habe ich sie beschnitten. Lecker, lecker.

Ein schönes pfingstfest wünsche ich und viel fisch
farvel


----------



## Broesel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

So, einen hab ich noch. Und zwar einen über einen Abend, der mir unvergesslich bleiben wird. Wie schnell man doch alles improvisieren kann, wenn z.B. keine Holzkohle da ist, wird eben welche hergestellt etc. etc.

Otto dürfte auch einen recht warmen Hintern gehabt haben....|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## theactor (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

großartig, Broesel! #6
Wirklich ein unvergesslicher Abend! |wavey:


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo Autoren,

Eure Berichte finde ich klasse! Man liest und sieht, wieviel Spaß Ihr hattet!



Acipenser schrieb:


> ...
> - Horniestippen mit Karstens 13 Meter Stippe
> - Makrelen an der Mole auf Fliegenrute (habe gestern ein wenig mit Otto geskyped: das geht wirklich)
> ...



Karsten, Deinen 13m-Stock hattest Du dabei? Cool!

Spannend finde ich die Idee mit der Fliegenrute von den Molen aus auf Makrelen, das müsste ja auch auf Hornies funktionieren. Ich bin mindestens zweimal im Jahr in der Gegend und direkt heiß darauf, mal einen Versuch zu starten. Falls jemand weitere Infos hat, bitte ich darum.#h

Wie tief stehen die Hornies und Makrelen eigentlich normalerweise? Mehr im Mittelwasser oder höher? Wäre interessant für die Zusammenstellung des tackles.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Autoren,
> Wie tief stehen die Hornies und Makrelen eigentlich normalerweise? Mehr im Mittelwasser oder höher? Wäre interessant für die Zusammenstellung des tackles.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Hallo Werner
Die Hornies bissen alle knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche, also 0,5m bis max. 1m.
Kleine Pose, bzw.Schwimmspiro und Heringsfetzen.

Die Heringe haben wir fast alle auf Grund gefangen.
Auswerfen, Paternoster absinken lassen und dann langsam einholen.
Auf den letzten Metern solltest du aber etwas zügiger einholen um Hänger zu vermeiden.

Die Stippe war allerdings nicht dabei, aber am Lagerfeuer nach einigen Bier oder Gläsern Rotwein, 
fängt man schonmal an über alles mögliche zu "philosophieren" :q:q:q

@ Broesel
Super Collagen hast du da gezaubert.
Kann man super als Hintergrundbild verwenden........#6


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Toll broesel die zusammenstellung - deine kamera ist dein zweites herz, sie schlägt immer zur richtigen zeit. 
@ hallo werner, die hornfische  jagen im oberwasser bis 2 m tiefe. Die makrele hat gerne noch 8 m wassertiefe unter sich, wobei sie bis zur wasseroberfläche jagt. Dieses ist an der aussenmole in hvide sande. 
Beim hering sieht es anders aus, er ist in hvide sande in unterschiedlichen tiefen anzutreffen, einmal auf grund einmal im mittelwasser aber auch im oberwasser, dieses hängt ab von der jahreszeit sowie der schleuse. Ich fange sie sehr oft über grund auf der seeseite und im mittelwasser auf der fjordseite.

Viele grüsse Otto


----------



## petrikasus (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Servus Werner,

wie war die Skjern? Hast Du einen erwischen können??? Habe mehrfach an Dich gedacht!
Hornies stippen wäre schon abgedreht ... Ich denke mal drüber nach 

Karsten


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



petrikasus schrieb:


> Servus Werner,
> 
> wie war die Skjern? Hast Du einen erwischen können??? Habe mehrfach an Dich gedacht!
> Hornies stippen wäre schon abgedreht ... Ich denke mal drüber nach
> ...



Moin Karsten,

In der Woche an der Skjern habe ich hauptsächlich an zwei Aussagen gedacht:
Henrik Mortensen in seiner DVD "Distance And Delicacy": 
"Wenn man mit beiden Händen fischen kann, ist der Wind nur noch ein mentales Problem..."
und ein netter Verkäufer aus der Angelabteilung von Korsholm in Skjern:
"Mein Freund hat 15 Jahre gebraucht, um seinen ersten Lachs mit der Fliege zu fangen..."

Nach der Hitzeperiode hatten wir in der ersten Maiwoche Regen und meistens eine steife Brise von West. Ich dachte, das ist es! Endlich mal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt hier! Jetzt steigen die Lachse, weil der Wasserstand steigt... Das war aber nicht so und die Erklärung dafür habe ich auch schon: Westjütland ist so flach, da läuft das Wasser nicht richtig ab. Wie sollen die Lachse da merken, dass es geregnet hat? Und die Dänen fördern das noch durch ihre Renaturierungs- und Natuschutzmaßnahmen...

Ernsthaft: Was da an der Skjern an Landschafts- und Naturschutz geleistet worden ist, finde ich klasse!

Wie war nochmal Deine Frage? Ahja...hm... Habe fleissig üben können, mit und gegen den Wind zu werfen...

Ehrlich gesagt, vom Horniestippen mit dem 13m-Rohr halte ich eigentlich weniger, es sei denn der Wind kommt von hinten. Und selbst dann könnte Dich eine falsche Windböe vom Hocker hauen. Mit der Fliegenpeitsche stelle ich mir das viel erfolgversprechender vor.

Bezüglich "abgedreht": In den Sommerferien bin ich mit meinen beiden Angelfreunden in Bayern an einem See mit gutem Hechtbestand. Da werden wir mit Hecht-Streamer anstelle der Lachsfliege trainieren, um den Routinevorteil der dänischen Angelfreunde etwas auszugleichen.

Und Ende August ist wieder die Skjern angesagt und gebucht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Karstein (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ H-O: Tanni sächt grad, sie braucht noch eine rote Scholle für unsere Wand, so als installsjon! 

Müssen uns mal wieder um ein längeres Feuer gruppieren, uns fehlst Du mit unseren feinen Diskussionen (und Visionen)!

Wir behalten das im Auge, keine Frage! #6

Gruß von den Berlinern auf acht Beinen (zwei davon blond)


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Karsten, 
werden wir machen - ich rufe dich an
Du bekommst eine rote scholle - sie ist sehr selten und alt - es ist  eine gegerbte schollenhaut (farbe rot) die man im flüchtlingslager in oksbøl (ende des 2.weltkrieges) erstellt hat - sie machten daraus ihr schuhe. 
Und ein kleines kind, schrieb im Tagebuch im flüchtlingslager: der schönste tag meines lebens ist der 8. august, da starb mein Bruder und ich bekam seine schuhe.

Karsten, das ist nicht nur die haut, sondern das geht auch unter die haut - sie ist eine seltenheit, diese rote schollenhaut- 
du bekommst eine.
Aus den anderen werde ich etwas zaubern - nicht in der Pfanne - sonder für die ewigkeit in form eines kunstwerkes.

Nächstes mal - wenn der termin klappt - bin ich in berlin beim norwegentreff, dann bringe ich den schon angekündigten koffer mit - ein koffer in berlin - mit 1000 Rocheneiern, das hat berlin und auch die norwegen angler noch nicht gesehen.
Kleines referat liegt eventuell auch noch drin, wenn ich nicht langsam anfange zu stottern und zitterig werde bzw. angst bekomme wenn so viele menschen mich belagern.

Spricht dein hund inzwischen - du redest von 8 beinen, 2 davon sind blond - verstehe ich. Dein vierbeiner hat doch haare an den beinen - sind sie nicht rotblond.*lach
Melde mich
Viele grüsse aus dänemark
Heinz-Otto


----------



## Pinn (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Du bekommst eine rote scholle - sie ist sehr selten und alt - es ist  eine gegerbte schollenhaut (farbe rot) die man im flüchtlingslager in oksbøl (ende des 2.weltkrieges) erstellt hat - sie machten daraus ihr schuhe.
> Und ein kleines kind, schrieb im Tagebuch im flüchtlingslager: der schönste tag meines lebens ist der 8. august, da starb mein Bruder und ich bekam seine schuhe.



Moin Heinz-Otto,

ich habe nicht genau verstanden,  worum es geht, und wahrscheinlich deshalb eine Gänsehaut bekommen! Lässt sich Schollenpelle tatsächlich zu schuhtauglichem Leder verarbeiten? Oder ist das eine Metapher, die für etwas ganz anderes steht? Ich bin in solchen Sachen vielleicht zu sensibel, hoffe aber Du verstehst meine Frage trotzdem richtig.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Acipenser (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Die 13m Stippe für Hornies war eigentlich nur als Gag gedacht, aber wenn wir schon die Barsche mit dem Heringspaternoster aus dem Fjord holen, warum nicht auch weiter etwas ganz anderes versuchen? Unübliche Angelmethoden können durchaus Erfolg bringen.

Zum Thema Schollenhaut: so undenkbar ist das nicht, denn viel Fische schleppen eine sehr robuste Haut mit sich herum. Ich habe mal zum Wallerangeln einen Aal abgezogen, mit Fischinnereien gefüllt und versucht, das Ding zuzunähen. Da hat auch die stabilste Ködernadel aufgegeben - ich dann später auch. Handtaschen aus Aalhaut gibt es ja zu kaufen, warum sollte die Haut einer Scholle, wenn sie gut gegerbt ist, nicht auch einen praktishen Zweck erfüllen?


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo werner,
nun kennst du den hintergrund nicht, Karsten war bei mir, sah die haut und möchte eine haben - er wird eine bekommen.

Nun freue mich über deine pn. Ich habe also für zündstoff gesorgt mit zwei impulsgeber - die haut und der tagebucheintrag.
Das bestätigt, dass meine gedanken bzw. meine impulsgeber schon etwas bewirken, denn wenn ich noch mehrere impulsgeber hinzufüge - dann wird scherenschnittartig für den betrachter eine geschichte sichtbar, die sich tief im inneren  eingräbt. Die wissenschaftler schreiben, ich würde magische ikonen schaffen. Sie sind zwar nicht schön aber immer wahr. Nun kenne ich mich auch aus in der geschichte, denn ich habe ausser angeln auch noch etwas anderes im kopf - wir befassen uns schwerpunktmässig mit der kunst, natur und wissenschaft und versuchen neue wege zu gehen. Ich laufe also nicht nur mit der angelkiste von lidel durch die gegend, sondern mit offenen augen und greife sofort zu, wenn ich etwas umsetzen kann. Daraus entsteht dann kunst, schwer zu erklären und noch schwerer zu verstehen, aber leicht tief im inneren zu spüren und wenn es im rahmen der nordatlantischen kulturtage eine kunstwerk ist mit einem toten wal. Das ging auch unter die haut, aber auch durch die weltpresse. Es würde den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich mich jetzt darüber auslassen würde. Ich schreibe dir in den nächsten tagen auch eine pn.
Ich habe die häute schon mal als eine Installation präsentiert in izmir /türkei, es war eine ausstellung vom goethe institut, sowie farnz. kulturinstitut und der universität in izmir - sie hat für aufsehen erregt und  hier in dänemark habe ich mit einer ausstellung, die hasenjagd in dänemark gestoppt - ich bewege also etwas, da muss doch schon etwas sein, das ich dieses erkenne.
pn kommt.
Nun zum thema fischhäute. Aus fischhäuten ist viel gemacht worden, z.b. aus haihaut, die füheren helmkappen der mediteranen kämpfer - galea - ist ihr name, so wird auch der hai genannt, da sie ein sehr grosse reissfestigkeit haben, aber auch schmiergelpapier und flugzeughaut, durch ihre besondere strömungseigenschaft. Die Naturvölker verwerten fast alles vom fisch. Sie wird für nützliche bis hin zum wandschmuk in der heutigen zeit verwendet, Auch als medizin wurde sie eingesetzt, sie soll anregen. Meldungen, das man vor wildheit sich im schwanz gebissen hat sind nicht bekannt. Ich verarbeite sie zum kunstwerk und als köder am haken - und manch einer beisst an.
Viele Grüsse
Heinz-Otto


----------



## Garfield0815 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere, @ Otto, hing bei uns im Bad, links vom Waschbecken, auch so eine rote Haut, oder!?

Hab ich mir öfters angesehen und jetzt nach der Info vom Gefangenenlager, bekommt das ganze wieder eine gaaaanz andere Bedeutung.

Sah wirklich schön aus, die Haut und die Sachen mit den Rocheneiern, die bei dir an den Wänden hängen sind auch nicht schlecht, aber am meisten hat mich die Austernwand hinter deinem Herd beeindruckt....#6


----------



## theactor (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

SCHICKES neues Avatar, Stephan! #6
Hoffe, dass ich die Tage dazu komme, mich ans "Filmchen" zu setzen (à la "BC-der Film") #h


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ stephan
da hast du recht, es ist jedoch nur eine haut - ich habe jedoch alle aus dem museum gekauft, da man sie dort verkaufte und ich ein schock bekommen habe - da ich sofort den tagebucheintrag dieses kindes im kopf hatte - ich habe eine ganze kiste voll und wenn ich dann damit etwas mache - dann versteht man es nicht, da man nur fischhäute sieht, jedoch berührt werden sie jedoch alle - so ist nun mal die sprache der kunst. Zum glück kann man sie einsetzten weltweit, das kann man nicht mit der sprache - ausser man hat sie gelernt - dann kann man sie sprechen aber bei der lyrik kommen dann die ersten probleme.
Was du gesehen hast am herd mit den muscheln ist dekoration wobei die rocheneier etwas sagen. Genug von der kunst, es ist zwar das schönste der welt aber auch das unwichtigste.

@ söhnke
Habe mir mal gerade den film angesehen - gefält mir, was man nicht alles aus fotos machen kann - super. Die kurzen texte sind toll. Bin gespannt, was du zaubern wirst. Ich klingele mal durch.

Grüsse nach leverkusen und zur kultstadt
Otto


----------



## Pinn (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo werner,
> nun kennst du den hintergrund nicht, Karsten war bei mir, sah die haut und möchte eine haben - er wird eine bekommen.


Hallo Heinz-Otto,
Deine Antwort ist facettenreich, ich muß sie mir erstmal genau und mit Ruhe durchlesen, um sie inhaltlich ganz zu erfassen. 



> Nun freue mich über deine pn. Ich habe also für zündstoff gesorgt mit zwei impulsgeber - die haut und der tagebucheintrag.


Ja!



> Das bestätigt, dass meine gedanken bzw. meine impulsgeber schon etwas bewirken, denn wenn ich noch mehrere impulsgeber hinzufüge - dann wird scherenschnittartig für den betrachter eine geschichte sichtbar, die sich tief im inneren  eingräbt.


Oder eine Geschichte kommt zum Vorschein, die tief im Inneren verborgen war...



> Die wissenschaftler schreiben, ich würde magische ikonen schaffen. Sie sind zwar nicht schön aber immer wahr.


Die spiegeln die Realität?



> Nun kenne ich mich auch aus in der geschichte, denn ich habe ausser angeln auch noch etwas anderes im kopf - wir befassen uns schwerpunktmässig mit der kunst, natur und wissenschaft und versuchen neue wege zu gehen. Ich laufe also nicht nur mit der angelkiste von lidel durch die gegend, sondern mit offenen augen und greife sofort zu, wenn ich etwas umsetzen kann.


Ich kenne Deine WEB-Site und bin selbstverständlich neugierig, wie Du das profane Hobby Angeln mit Deinem künstlerischen und Deinem umweltschützerischen Engagement in Einklang bringst.



> Daraus entsteht dann kunst, schwer zu erklären und noch schwerer zu verstehen, aber leicht tief im inneren zu spüren und wenn es im rahmen der nordatlantischen kulturtage eine kunstwerk ist mit einem toten wal. Das ging auch unter die haut, aber auch durch die weltpresse. Es würde den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich mich jetzt darüber auslassen würde.


Ok, muss hier nicht sein, hier ist ein Anglerforum und keine Plattform für Künstler.



> Ich schreibe dir in den nächsten tagen auch eine pn.


Danke, ich warte darauf.#h



> Ich habe die häute schon mal als eine Installation präsentiert in izmir /türkei, es war eine ausstellung vom goethe institut, sowie farnz. kulturinstitut und der universität in izmir - sie hat für aufsehen erregt und  hier in dänemark habe ich mit einer ausstellung, die hasenjagd in dänemark gestoppt - ich bewege also etwas, da muss doch schon etwas sein, das ich dieses erkenne.


Was ist oder war Hasenjagd in Dänemark?

Rest gesnipt...

Liebe Grüße, Werner


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo werner,
du liegst schon richtig mit deinen gedanken, teile mir mal deine email anschrift per pn mit, dann sende ich dir einige informationen und bilder, ich bin leider zu dumm um es mit der pn zu senden - macht das alter.
Viele grüsse
Heinz-Otto


----------



## Pinn (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ... dann sende ich dir einige informationen und bilder, ich bin leider zu dumm um es mit der pn zu senden - macht das alter.


Moin Heinz-Otto,

datt hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun! Es ist nicht einfach, über das pn-Interface Nachrichten mit Dateianhängen auszutauschen, und ich weiss auch nicht, ob es dabei eine Dateigrößenbegrenzung gibt. 

Normal per E-Mail finde ich deshalb auch einfacher. Da ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Liebe Grüße, Werner


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Karsten,
> Ernsthaft: Was da an der Skjern an Landschafts- und Naturschutz geleistet worden ist, finde ich klasse!
> -----
> Wie war nochmal Deine Frage? Ahja...hm... Habe fleissig üben können, mit und gegen den Wind zu werfen...
> ...


 

@ Werner, die pn geht morgen raus, da ich etwas mehr zeit habe. 

Du hast recht, der skjern fluss ist wirklich gut renaturiert worden. Es ist das teuerste naturschutzprojekt nordeuropas und bekam ein europapreis - gleichzeitig sehe ich dieses aber auch als ein armutszeugnis, wie man hier früher ein gewässer vernichten durfte - da sprach man jedoch noch nicht vom umweltschutz, sondern sah nur dicke kartoffeln oder scheine egal wie.
Durchleuchtet man mal alle lachsflüsse auf der welt und sieht bzw. vergleicht die lachsbestände, dann zählt das skjern fliessgewässersystem - es ist das grösste dänemarks -inzwischen zu den besten lachs flüssen der welt, da die bekannten lachs länder, ob es nordamerika, alaska oder norwegen, probleme mit dem lachsbestand haben und die bestandszahlen rückläufig sind. Ein grund sind z.b. die grossen lachsfarmen in den mündungsbereichen der fliessgewässer, die sich neg. auswirken. Krankheitserreger werden eingeschleppt, mit tödlicher wirkung. 
Im skjern gewässer ist dieses nicht der fall, da steigen die bestandszahlen, nun kommen die silbernen jungs nicht in den massen vor wie die heringe. Man muss zeit mitbringen und täglich angeln - dann besteht eine chance. Ich lese ständig fangmeldungen. Sie sind also da.

Mein bekannter ist fünf mal, nach schweden gefahren zum lachse angeln. Es ist ein top lachsgewässer und seinen urlaub hat er voll genossen, auch lachs brachte er mit, jedoch musste er ihn kaufen. So schön kann angeln sein.

Werner, die fische merken es aber schon vorher wenn hochwasser kommt. Wir haben an ächen mit telemetrie die standortbewegungen untersucht, da sind die äschen vor dem hochwasser flussaufwärts gezogen und standen später nach dem hochwasser wieder am standort.

Bei uns hat sich zwar der verstand entwickelt, dabei sind aber unsere sinnesorgane verkümmert - sobald wir anfangen zu denken machen wir den ersten fehler und einige wissenschaftler können fast alles aufzählen, die schuppenzahl, die grösse des penis beim wal, selbst das gewicht, aber die verbindung zum lebenden tier haben sie verloren. 

Wenn du im august den übunslehrgang fortsetzt, werde ich mich mal dazu gesellen, dann können wir uns über die fische unterhalten, die unsere angelmethoden nicht wahrnehmen 
Du kannst mich auch mal besuchen für einen tag, nicht für lachs für ein lockeres gespräch und alle anderen fischarten - dann schlagen wir gemeinsam zu. 

Viele grüsse
Heinz-Otto


----------



## Pinn (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wenn du im august den übunslehrgang fortsetzt, werde ich mich mal dazu gesellen, dann können wir uns über die fische unterhalten, die unsere angelmethoden nicht wahrnehmen
> Du kannst mich auch mal besuchen für einen tag, nicht für lachs für ein lockeres gespräch und alle anderen fischarten - dann schlagen wir gemeinsam zu.
> 
> Viele grüsse
> Heinz-Otto



Hallo Heinz-Otto,
Du hast wunderschöne Formulierungen, die ein deutschsprechender Deutscher nie so trefflich hinbekäme: "dann können wir uns über die fische unterhalten, die unsere angelmethoden nicht wahrnehmen". Besser lässt sich das nicht ausdrücken, wenn man nix fängt.#h

Dein Angebot gilt! Wir treffen uns.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## petrikasus (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz-Otto,
> "dann können wir uns über die fische unterhalten, die unsere angelmethoden nicht wahrnehmen". Besser lässt sich das nicht ausdrücken, wenn man nix fängt.#h
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
Klasse!
:vik:


----------



## porscher (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Danke für diesen schönen Bericht und die geilen Bilder! ich bin von Mittwoch bis Sonntag nächste Woche auch am Fjord!habe ne frage zu dem kuriosen Hechtfang: Habt ihr den in Nymindegab gefangen? hattet ihr weitere Hechtkontakte oder war das der einzige? barsche habe ich dort auch schon viele gefangen aber hechte noch nie.habe die aber auch noch nicht gezielt beangelt im fjord!


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

@porscher: hast 'ne PN! #h


----------



## theactor (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

Der Animationsfilm zur genialen Reise ist fertig >>gucktIhrHIER 

|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Acipenser & H-O: jepp, wir sprachen sehr lange über das Thema mit den Schollenhäuten, war ein hochinteressanter Abend für mich.

Sind immer noch begeistert, mit welchen Ideen Heinz-Otto in den Häusern zugange gewesen ist. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die Boardiegruppe mal Dein Eigenheim besichtigt hat? Waren - wie in unserem Haus - tolle Interieurs zu betrachten, wir lieben das! #6

@ Heinz-Otto: kein Problem mit Berlin, funke einfach mal den Chef des Hotels, AB-Member Jirko, wegen nächstes Jahr an. 

Gruß gen Jylland

Karstein


----------



## theactor (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,



			
				SteinKar schrieb:
			
		

> ob die Boardiegruppe mal Dein Eigenheim besichtigt hat?



BESICHTIGT?! Wir haben es nur unter Anwendung von Gewalt (=extremste Anfälle von  Müdigkeit ) wieder verlassen!!! #6

#h


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Karsten
in jedes loch haben sie reingeschaut, deshalb sind sie ja so wild. Selbst in den flaschenöffnungen haben sie geglotzt - ob sie noch etwas finden - dann sagte eine lockere stimme: da glotzte, was - das habe ich schon getrunken. 
Nicht schlimm - und ein neues loch wurde aufgemacht #6
und alle brüllten:vik:super!!!!!!

So liebe ich es - ich hatte ihnen schon meine gästezimmer angeboten - damit sie die 5o m nicht mehr gehen müssen - jedoch haben sie es irgendwann doch geschafft. 
Ein einstieg aus der sich eine freundschaft entwickelt hat.#6


----------



## Acipenser (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



theactor schrieb:


> BESICHTIGT?! Wir haben es nur unter Anwendung von Gewalt (=extremste Anfälle von  Müdigkeit ) wieder verlassen!!! #6
> 
> #h


aber es war noch Nacht, wir hörten noch kurz die Nachtigall...


----------



## theactor (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

..kurz...
ehe ein sekundenlanger _Wind _sie von der Astgabel fegte...


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Sönke, kannst du mir mal sagen mit welchem programm du den film gemacht hast - ich will es auch mal versuchen, setze aber die bewegungen bei uns ein, wenn broesel die chemische keule einsetzt. 
Wir haben ja hier das grösste vogelschutzgebiet und auch ein truppenübungsplatz, jedoch hat das militär nicht solch eine waffe,  sonst hatten wir nur noch felder und keine vögel mehr. Zum glück, dass er ein einzelkämpfer ist - denn er hat wirklich stärken beim schiessen von fotos. Ich glaube er setzt diese waffen - in geschwächter form - beim fotografieren ein, da er sehr gute fotos von vögel macht - die tiere sind für minuten benommen - das ist sein erfolg. Bei mir fliegen sie immer weg.
Mir hat er ein foto von einem wildschwein im kornfeld geschickt - dieser stinker ist gut getroffen.
Weiter so broesel - deine fotos sind spitze und danke für den brief - ist doch gelungen. Nun bastele ich an den anderen bildern.
Gruss otto


----------



## theactor (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

@Otto: das Prog heisst IMAGINATE (Version 2.0) und ist von Canopus.
Ein Plugin für eine SMELL-THE-SMELL oder FEEL-THE-WIND-Option ist in der Version (zum Glück) noch nicht vorhanden 

|wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Sönke
Danke, zum glück ist die besagte FEEL THE WIND nicht enthalten, sonst würde ich beim basteln des films, ganz langsam still werden, da ich das optimale rausgeholt habe. Meine frau findet mich dann, wie ich mit dem kopf auf dem schreibtisch liege und glaubt ich hätte mich übernommen.
Dabei bin ich nur süchtig geworden - da ich mir immer wieder den film angesehen habe - weil die gruppe so super war.:vik:


----------



## Acipenser (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@Otto: das FEEL THE WIND kannst Du locker in Deiner Küche improvisieren: mach Dir etwa 1 Stunde vorher ein feistes Chillie - so ein schönes mit Zwiebelchen drin und einer handvoll Knofel, ein kleiner Schlag Senf dazu - und Du wirst FEEL THE WIND und SMELL THE SMELL haben. Das ist dann das so genannte Update mit dem Blubb.

Mahlzeit


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Peter, ich glaube du hast broesel diese kulinarischen leckerbissen serviert - die sich nach stunden erst richtig entfalten und blumenhafte wirkung haben. 
Die mischung der zutaten bleibt jedoch geheim, die du mir genannt hast - ich kenne sie - ist gemein, denn dann wird meine tür, ein fliegender teppich.  Ollalaa - welch ein luftschiff * lach


----------



## Acipenser (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

wenn ich mir vorstelle, es wäre nicht nach dem Urlaub, sondern vor dem Urlaub

träummmm


----------



## Acipenser (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Habe heute von Otto gehört, dass da oben bestes Angelwetter ist. Und ich habe mir schon überlegt, wie ich bei dem Dauerregen hier meine Souterrain-Wohnung dicht kriege.

@Otto: was geht zur Zeit im Meer? Lass mich mal träumen...


----------



## kingangler93 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

oh schön, bin ab 13. da...



Gruss
Tim


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Acipenser schrieb:


> *Habe heute von Otto gehört, dass da oben bestes Angelwetter ist.* Und ich habe mir schon überlegt, wie ich bei dem Dauerregen hier meine Souterrain-Wohnung dicht kriege.
> 
> @Otto: was geht zur Zeit im Meer? Lass mich mal träumen...


 



Natürlich,fahre ja Samstag für 2 Wochen hoch.:q

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ acipencer
Peter, seit zwei Tagen sind die hornhechte wieder da - kapiale jungs sind dabei, jedoch auf der fjordseite kommen jetzt die  kleinen jungen hornhechte schon - sie sind so gierig  und ständig verschindet die pose und du hast den kleinen wurm dran - schade.  Ein kapitaler maifisch war dabei. 

Vor drei tage lief es noch nicht so gut mit den Hornhechten wie heute - 4 stück in den abendstunden und aus der mitte gezogen. In ufernähe lief nichts, dann bin ich auf aal gegangen, da kamen reichliche landungen - aber nur regentropfen. 

Heute habe ich auch mal wieder eine kanufahrt gemacht und mir mal neue plätze angeschaut, musste ich- du hast ja alle rausgeholt*lach - ich habe schöne verträumte ecken gefunden - wo man vom ufer keine chance hat - da werde ich demnachst mal übernachten.
Ich sage jetzt schon mal gute nacht und träume davon.


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

dann hoffe ich im westen ist es wirklich so top.....bei uns im osten ist das wetter eine katastrophe...


----------



## Acipenser (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



andre23 schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich im westen ist es wirklich so top.....bei uns im osten ist das wetter eine katastrophe...


ja hier in Südwestdeutschland ist das auch mehr als nur mies. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich bald im Wohnzimmer angeln.

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein schönes und trockenes Wochenende


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ andre23
das mit dem wetter ist hier an der westküste sehr eigenartig - hier knallt die sonne durch den wolkenhimmel, da sie ein loch gefunden hat und 20 km weiter im landesinnere, da ist es am schütten, da regnen sie sich ab. Das ist aber normal - da sie auf dem meer entstehen und an land den boden sättigen. Ein kreislauf - sonst hatten wir keine flüsse wo sich die schönen forellen und lachse tummeln. 
Die allgemeine wettervorhersage - da schaue ich schon nicht mehr drauf - nur der himmel sagt mir, wie es in den nächsten stunden aussieht.
Jedoch hat es vor einigen tagen bei uns auch richtig gegossen - das wasser wusste nicht mehr wohin es fliessen soll.

Ich wünsch dir in kopenhagen - gutes wetter, damit du die dorsche ärgern kannst, die bei dir vor der tür liegen.

Viele grüsse vom westen


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

hej otto...

ich hoffe, du hast die new´s schon gesehen....sjæland unter wasser....hier hat es vor ca. 3 stunden aufgehørt zu regnen....ist aber noch grau in grau....

gruss aus dem osten...


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

hej Andre,
ich habe mir sie noch nicht angesehen - da ich momentan mit einem auge im anglerboard bin und mit dem ohr am hörer.
Mit sjæland will ich mir mal ansehen...... 
Wünsch dir ein schönes wochenende  und viele fische.


----------



## theactor (7. August 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

wer das letzte Tüpfelchen auf dem i zu der Reise nicht versäumen möchte, lese sich Otto's Bericht im aktuellen Magazin durch! #6 #h

könntsofortdawiederhintor #h


----------



## LAC (23. August 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ theactor
Sönke, ich hätte ein buch über euch schreiben können - es war schon toll. Jedoch habe ich die nachtigallen nicht erwähnt. 
Werde den fernseher einschalten und werde deine redekunst bewudern, Viel glück!


----------



## LAC (19. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hallo autoren,
wo ich so lange für gekämpft habe, ist gestern abend am runden vorstandstisch 
beschlossen worden - jungs, ihr könnt jetzt ohne probleme an der privaten au vor der haustür angeln. Wir wurden ja nur geduldet, weil man mich kennt. 
Nun soll ich als fischereikonsulent tätig werden, spiele also den "kasper" den ich jedoch gerne spiele und bin gerade dabei, wie es mit den angelkarten sowie mit dem besatz von fischen geregelt wird, da zählt auch der mühlenteich zu. Jedenfalls wird sich dieses pos. fürs gewässer sowie fischfauna bemerkbar machen. Werde die Au elektrisch abfischen um eine bestandserfassung zu erstellen. Meine die ich vorliegen habe ist zwar optimal, jedoch zu alt. Die staustufen zum fjord sind geschliffen worden und die ehemalige private zuchtanstalt am gewässer ist jetzt in staatshänden. Es sieht also alles sehr positiv aus. Dieses zur information, wenn ihr hier mal anklopft - was sicherlich der fall sein wird - da mache ich mir auch schon gedanken drüber.
@ Sönke, deine zeichnerische zerlegungskunst ist schon beachtenswert, wie du aus dem schnabeltier, gurkensalat zaubern kannst - sauberer und guter schnitt.:q

Grüsse aus dänermark
otto


----------



## Acipenser (28. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hej Jungs, 
was ist mit unserem internen Autoren Trööt pasiert? Ich bekomme keinen Zugrif mehr, ist der geschlossen und gelöscht? Oder bin ich ausgeschlossen, weil ich lange in der Versenkung war? Oder ??? Schluchz

@Otto: Projektarbeit Kutter-Buchungsmaschine ist abgeschlossen und läuft stabil; nur noch ein paar kleinere Optionen einbringen und zwei Management-Interfaces schreiben und ich kann damit an den Start gehen. Dieses Wochenende mache ich an Deiner Seite weiter. Versprochen! Wärst Du bereit, mir die Statusmeldungen ins Dänische zu übersetzen? Dann bringe ich die Buchungsmaschine gleich in 3 Sprachen.

Was tut sich so bei Dir? Ich hoffe es ist alles in Ordnung?

Bis bald wieder


----------



## LAC (29. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

@ Peter
unser interne ist gelöscht - der hat doch lange genug gestanden, dafür ein dank an franz von der technik und thomas von der redaktion - ihr, die autoren hatten es verdient.  

Mach dass grüne licht von skype an, dann werde ich berichten kannst alles bekommen. Sonnst läuft hier alles bestens, ausser inge, sie hat ein bänderriss knöchelbereich - 5 wochen ko.
Sende mir die sachen und dann übersetze ich es.
Viele grüsse
otto


----------



## theactor (29. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,



> unser interne ist gelöscht


schade eigentlich :c

Ansonsten ein Petri i.d. Runde und gute Besserung für Inge! 

#h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Jetzt erst gesehen;jetzt erst gelesen!
Schande über mich!#d

Aber klasse!#6
Genau das Richtige bei dem Wetter:q


----------



## Garfield0815 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo autoren,
> wo ich so lange für gekämpft habe, ist gestern abend am runden vorstandstisch
> beschlossen worden - jungs, ihr könnt jetzt ohne probleme an der privaten au vor der haustür angeln. Wir wurden ja nur geduldet, weil man mich kennt.
> 
> ...



Na das liest sich doch hervorragend, Otto.

War bis gerade eben an der Ostsee, ein paar Tage ausspannen mit der Familie.
War schön und die Fische hab ich auch mal in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Acipenser (29. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Schade um unseren kleinen intimen Trööt, naja was solls, hast Recht Otto, einen Dank an Thomas und Franzl, dass wir ihn hatten.

Schönen Gruß an Inge und gute Besserung.

Bis bald


----------



## theactor (30. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

mmmmh - alles neu macht ein neuer Tag im AB: BLOGS!
Zwar habe ich noch keinen Dunst wie ein BLOG funktioniert, aber da gäbe es -scheints - auch die Möglichkeit, sich in "intimen" Kreis aus|kopfkratzutauschen... 
Ich versuch's mal |wavey:


----------



## Acipenser (30. September 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

Hai Sönke,

die Verwandlung des Kiwi ist ja superbe gelungen. Wieviele Vitamine hat der?


----------



## theactor (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

HI,

Also, Peter, der Literatur nach [SIZE=-1]80-120mg/100g... ob das auch auf _diese _Kiwi zutrifft...da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher 

|wavey:
[/SIZE]


----------



## Acipenser (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Reise der Autoren*

dann kommt es wohl auf die Füllung an

ach verflixt, der war ja schon gefüllt

Mahlzeit


----------

